# Gastritis



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My Sailor was on ranitidine for acid reflux. Then, we discovered that Tums worked just as well for him. Since he eats three times a day now he does not have any problems.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It sounds like Navy is on the mend and thank you for paying it forward on gastritis symptoms and his treatment plan. I did a quick Google, and causes seem all over the place. I am so glad he isn’t in pain any more. Those hard the hardest “eye conversations” to have with your dog.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback. Navy is doing ok, but I haven’t been successful with regular kibble yet- he vomited after my first attempt. So we are doing more rice and chicken this week. Navy doesn’t mind.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie has had MANY bouts of gastritis as well, complete with those vet visits for fluids and Cerenia. I just put her on 2 weeks of Pepcid and she is doing well. I have considered keeping her on it and will ask the vet next time I'm there. I also feed her Hills canned digestive prescription diet whenever she is sick and it really helps. 

Hope Navy feels much better soon!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie has had MANY bouts of gastritis as well, complete with those vet visits for fluids and Cerenia. I just put her on 2 weeks of Pepcid and she is doing well. I have considered keeping her on it and will ask the vet next time I'm there. I also feed her Hills canned digestive prescription diet whenever she is sick and it really helps.
> 
> Hope Navy feels much better soon!


Hi Zooeysmom, thanks for sharing your story about Maizie's gastritis. I don't know the vet science around keeping a dog prone to gastritis on pepcid continually, but it seems like something to consider to prevent recurrent gastritis. Pepcid is a H2 blocker and is an older class of drugs than prilosec. I know for humans that there are issues with taking proton pump inhibitors (like omeprazole/prilosec) for extended time periods: the reduced acid production can lead to not extracting the same vitamin/mineral content from our food causing hypocalcemia and hypomagnesemia. Also, stomach acid is part of our immune system, so reducing it with PPIs has led to increased rates of infections such as Clostridium difficile infections, and pneumonia (pneumonia is often caused by micro-aspirations of food or stomach contents). How all of this relates to canine physiology is beyond me, but if a dog is experiencing recurring gastritis it seems to me that regular pepcid use could have more benefits than risks. I wish I had thought to talk with my vet about this!

I wonder if gastritis is more common among poodles or if all types of dogs experience it to about the same degree...

In other news, the nice thing about insomnia is I get to read Poodleforum with my Navy on my lap


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Newport said:


> but if a dog is experiencing recurring gastritis it seems to me that regular pepcid use could have more benefits than risks. I wish I had thought to talk with my vet about this!
> 
> I wonder if gastritis is more common among poodles or if all types of dogs experience it to about the same degree...


Yes, I agree with benefits outweighing risks! I would call your vet and ask. Mine would answer a question like this over the phone. 

I think gastritis and other gastric issues are more common in poodles. None of our other various breeds over the years have been so prone as Maizie. And I often read on PF about all the poodles who have the morning bile vomit. 

Hope you and Navy eventually got back to sleep


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My dog was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis and I was told to give her Pepcid whenever she had problems. While ulcerative colitis is not gastritis - they are both inflammatory issues with the digestive tract.

I'm wondering if food is playing a role in your dog's gastritis. My dog has several food allergies and intolerances. In addition she can't tolerate the high fat, high protein in most of the fancy dog foods that are highly rated. Once I started to home cook her food, she eats a low fat, moderate protein and high fiber diet that avoids the foods she can't eat ..... she has been 100% normal. The rare time she eats a treat she shouldn't, she gets sick. I wonder if you can figure out what is causing the inflammation in the stomach, and eliminate it from the diet hopefully your dog will resume normal digestion?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Skylar said:


> I'm wondering if food is playing a role in your dog's gastritis. My dog has several food allergies and intolerances. In addition she can't tolerate the high fat, high protein in most of the fancy dog foods that are highly rated. Once I started to home cook her food, she eats a low fat, moderate protein and high fiber diet that avoids the foods she can't eat ..... she has been 100% normal. The rare time she eats a treat she shouldn't, she gets sick. I wonder if you can figure out what is causing the inflammation in the stomach, and eliminate it from the diet hopefully your dog will resume normal digestion?


It's a good question. He has been eating a sensitive skin diet for a while now, long before the gastritis flare up. However, he did start some new treats before Christmas. I'll have to do some sleuthing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a friend who swears that special prescription diet saved her dog who was very ill with IBS. Babykins did a little better on Science Diet hydrolyzed food but continued to have digestive problems until I switched to her home made food. It could be allergies or intolerance to food or it may be a fat and fiber or both. For Babykins it was both. 

It seems Navy is doing well on the chicken and rice so you could use that as a base to make a complete meal if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I just wanted today I hope Navy is doing better now.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> I have a friend who swears that special prescription diet saved her dog who was very ill with IBS. Babykins did a little better on Science Diet hydrolyzed food but continued to have digestive problems until I switched to her home made food. It could be allergies or intolerance to food or it may be a fat and fiber or both. For Babykins it was both.
> 
> It seems Navy is doing well on the chicken and rice so you could use that as a base to make a complete meal if you decide to go that route.


I realized it was the Hill's Prescription Diet z/d Original Skin/Food Sensitivities Dry Dog Food that my friend is still feeding her dog, and that the vet had Babykins on when she was first diagnosed and not Science diet.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Navy is doing well. I'm giving him the chicken and rice for one more day. My weekend starts tomorrow and I want to be able to observe any difficulty when I try him on kibble again. I would prefer not to do home cooking for him indefinitely, but we will see what unfolds.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Whenever any of my dogs had gastritis and was eating boiled chicken & rice, I did transition them back to their kibble, I'd start adding some kibble to the chick & rice until it was all kibble again. I did it over 2-3 days if they were doing well.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Some of this sounds very much like what happened with my spoo when he was less than a year old. After over $2 K in vet bills he ended up on a raw diet and has done well ever since. I realize many vets do not approve, mine didn't either. But was willing to try it after nothing else worked and my dog was on IV fluids and lost third of his weight. Be sure to do a lot of research on how to do it correctly if you go this way. My vet has totally changed perspective. That was almost 9 years ago.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

My mini, Karma, has GI problems. She gets GERD if she is emotionally upset about something, which presents as her throat doing a glick, glick glick, and her licking the floor, eating carpet... vet says she is trying to get something in her stomach. She gets kibble, cerenia, compazine, and valerian, which help settle her down. Her other issue was GI upset at the other end. Soft poops covered in mucous. We went to a vet in AZ, where we were staying w/our RV. The vet had Danes, which apparently are notorious for GI issues, so she was well versed in that area. First thing she said was to change her protein to chicken, that poods generally tolerate that. And, no GF food - it's too rich. So Karma is now on Fromm chicken a la veg, which has grains, and all her treats are chicken based. She was already on 1/2 a pepcid per day, to stay on long-term. She got probiotics regularly. The big fix ended up being Tylan powder (low-grade anitbiotic), again on it long-term. She has not had a gerd attack or other GI upset since starting the Tylan powder. I had a Maltese who also had GI probs, and was on Tylan. It's really a game changer. Good luck!


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Newport

Thanks for posting the info and your experience about gastritis. 

I apologize for getting off the topic...but, if you don't mind me asking, what's the story behind 


> my husband's dowry pugs


?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Specie, thank you for your input and experiences. I have never heard of Tylan powder. Was this prescribed by your vet? Navy is completely recovered, but not so completely back on kibble. He's decided he likes special food made by his slave mama and is giving serious thought to being a picky eater... This saga will be continuing.

Here is the story the dowry pugs. Once upon a time there was a charming single lady with two dogs who met a handsome gentleman with two pugs. They fell in love and decided they wanted to spend the rest of their lives together. The man proposed, the wedding bells rang, and their two lives became one. However, the lady had a lot of "stuff" and the man was a minimalist with very little stuff. In reality he brought many valuable gifts to the union, but symbolically I say he brought two dowry pugs. :dancing:


----------

